

Alarming Consequences of the California Drought You May Not Have Expected - Fernandoes
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/02/26/california-drought-unexpected-consequences_n_6765240.html?utm_hp_ref=san-francisco

======
wkearney99
Enough with the click-bait titles.

